# dual handle interlocks on ariens



## vach55 (Nov 10, 2010)

I just purchased a new Ariens pro 28 snowblower and the dual handle interlocks are not working rather than load it up on the trailer and haul back to dealer can anyone help on how to fix . if I know how maybe I can repair in the future . Looks like the plate that the cams catch is installed backwards to me . when you push handles down nothing much happens the spring is there the tabs on plate are pointed away from cams . Dave


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Please post model andd serial number of unit, those not familiar with the unit can look at manual to try to help you out.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmm - if it seems backwards maybe it is. Could they have preassembled it backwards at the store. Many times these machines come collapsed on a pallet and require assembly. You know - the 16 yr old temp for the holiday's kind. Eager to please, but lack experience with a wrench. 
Left handle on the right, right handle on the left. 
2 left handles because of 5 machines being assembled at the same time with a smoke break.............

>Maytag:dude:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

You can download the manuals from Ariens if you have the model and serial numbers.Hope this helps.
http://ariens.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/15/


----------

